# Problem watching recordings from one DVR on another DVR



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Have two Hopper 2 units. One in Family Room and one in Den. Three wireless Joeys connect to Den. Always have been able to watch recorded programs from Den on Family and vice versa until last week. When changing Family to see recording list on Den everything looks normal. But when I select a program from Den on Family it starts playing a recording from the Family list. I can play the recording fine on Den but would like to watch this movie on our larger TV in the den. 

This is the first time I've seen this problem, although it could have been there a while. We don't swap recordings between the two units often.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I noticed one more odd thing yesterday when I tried, again unsuccessfully, to play a recording from Den on Family. I selected Den on the Sources tab. The list of Den recordings came up. Tried to start the recording but instead it began playing a recording on Family. When I stopped the player the screen still displayed the list of Den recordings, but the label at the top said it was the Family list being displayed. Definitely wasn't because they are very different. Had to go back to Source tab to switch back to Family DVR.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

BillJ said:


> I noticed one more odd thing yesterday ...When I stopped the player the screen still displayed the list of Den recordings, but the label at the top said it was the Family list being displayed


Yes this is a known issue with the latest software update. It may also be what is causing your playback issue, although I have not experienced it myself. I can sucessfully use my Living Room Hopper to watch recordings from my Bedroom Hopper successfully.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

It gets stranger. Last night I decided to try watching a recording from Family on Den. It worked just fine. Still can't watch a recording from Den on Family.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

leave it to dish to screw up something that works
now the 30 sec skip ahead is more like 10 sec


----------



## rtd2 (Oct 2, 2006)

I too have a 2 hopper system my equipment is several years old , never had an issue till now. Dish has really jacked up with this last update. Fast fwd crawls at a snails pace, rewind actually goes fwd pause only holds for 3-5 sec almost impossible to watch a recorded show apparently this only affected multiple hopper systems ? Any idea when a fix is expected?


----------



## Transplanted Yankee (Oct 18, 2010)

I noticed last week with both my H2's that while watching something from a different source, and pausing, would only pause the show for about 2-3 seconds, then resume play.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

Transplanted Yankee said:


> I noticed last week with both my H2's that while watching something from a different source, and pausing, would only pause the show for about 2-3 seconds, then resume play.


Yeah something about the latest update. Mine does the same thing.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I'm seeing the problem with fast forward and pause too. Also can't go back at all. Only on recordings being played from another DVR. Saw something in Dish Community about them trying to fix it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

does cold reboot followed the update ?


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

P Smith said:


> does cold reboot followed the update ?


I don't think so, but we have cycled power on both H2's with no changes to the behavior.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

We've been having another issue when watching Primetime Any Time recordings during prime time hours. Can't stop the Primetime recordings from playing at the end of a show or go back to Live TV. Our solution is go to DVR and start any program stored there. Then press stop and we can go back to live TV. Seems to work every time but was a pain in the a**.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, it's been a while since I've been on this site! How did Dish screw this feature up so long ago (April) and still not have it fixed in August? It is one of my favorite features as I watch in multiple rooms, two fed from one H2 and two from the other H2.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm still investigating, but it appears that the U703 update has fixed the playback issue.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I called in last night and waited even though it's a known issue, they told me the target for a fix was August 18th.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Have you updated to U703? So far, everything I've tested playing back recordings from one H2 to the other has worked as expected. All controls appear to work the same as they do locally.


----------

